
Kent State shootings - fakeer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kent_State_Shootings
======
fakeer
Dear Americans, seems you lost _it_ long before the _PRISM_ happened.

~~~
lazugod
If by "it" you mean our humanity: sure, we gain and lose it with each human,
over and over in flux. Kent State had nothing to do with secret surveillance
or secret warrants, however.

~~~
fakeer
I meant "freedom" more or less.

